# Cinch Moots Seatpost 9 mm adaptator?



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

anything around to take a 9 mm oval carbon rail on a Cinch Moots seatpost?
has anybody heard of prototypes made, since MOOTS FACTORY talks about making the move for ages.... but not just yet?
Too bad in 2016, when most lightweight saddles or top of the line saddles have 9 mm carbon rail.....


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

i have seen photos around the web of carbon railed fizik saddles cinched up in a Moots post so apparently some folks are doing it even if its not recommended.i have not tried it and agree would be nice if they offered the parts as they do with the enve posts


----------

